# لجان الإستلام الإبتدائي للمشاريع...



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2011)

لجان الإستلام الإبتدائي للمشاريع...
أغلب المؤسسات تقوم بتشكيل لجنة إستلام إبتدائي عقب إنتهاء المشروع ، وقد يكون المشروع خط أنابيب مدفون أو أية إنشاءات أخرى غير مكشوفة أو غيرها مع عدم وجود وسائل أو إختبارات مثلاً للتأكد من جودة تنفيذ الطلاء وتغليف تلك الأنابيب أو تنفيذ قواعد خرسانية بنفس مواصفات المشروع هذا من ناحية ، ومن ناحية تشكيل لجنة إستلام إبتدائي قد يعطي أنطباع بعدم الثقة بطاقم الإشراف ، ومن ناحية ثالثة قد تسئ لجنة الإستلام الإبتدائي فهم مستندات المشروع وتطالب بتنفيذ أعمال خارج مجال العمل مما يعطل إستلام المشروع وقد يضيع حقوق المؤسسة نفسها بالتمسك بما هو خارج العمل فتنصل المقاول من تنفيذ ما هو بمجال العمل للمشروع وقد تلجأ بعض المؤسسات إلى إستلام مراحل في المشاريع الكبيرة.. 

هذه صيغة لمادة تخص تشكيل لجنة الإستلام الإبتدائي:

يقوم مهندس الشركة بإبلاغ المقاول كتابة بالموعد الذي يحدده للمعاينة و الإستلام الإبتدائي للأعمال على إلا يتجاوز الموعد أسبوعين من تاريخ إستلام مهندس الشركة لإخطار المقاول بإتمام العمل ، ويحرر محضر بالمعاينة يوقعه مهندس الشركة والمقاول أو من يمثلهما وتسلم منه نسخة للمقاول ، فإذا لم يحضر المقاول أو من ممثله ، فتجرى المعاينة في غيابه ، ويثبت ذلك في المحضر وترسل نسخة منه للمقاول بالبريد وإذا ثبت لمهندس الشركة من المعاينة أن العمل قد تم على الوجه المطلوب طبقاً لشروط العقد ، أعتبر تاريخ إخطار مهندس الشركة من قبل المقاول بإتمام العمل موعداً للإنتهاء منه وبداية لمدة الصيانة أما إذا تبين من المعاينة أن العمل لم ينفذ على الوجه المطلوب فيثبت ذلك في المحضر ، ويؤجل التسليم الإبتدائي على أن يقوم المقاول بتدارك النقص و إتمام العمل طبقاً لشروط العقد ، وتبدأ مدة الصيانة في هذه الحالة من تاريخ المعاينة الأخيرة التي يتبين منها إتمام العمل ، وفي حالة إستلام الأعمال مجزأة أو على مراحل ، يكون لكل جزء أو مرحلة تاريخاً منفرداً للإستلام الإبتدائي ومدة الصيانة ، وعلى الشركة خلال شهرين على الأكثر من تاريخ الاستلام الإبتدائي أن تدفع ما قد يكون مستحقاً له من مبالغ وفقاً لشروط العقد.
وإذا تبين عند إتمام التسليم الإبتدائي إن قيمة الأعمال المنفذة تقل عن القيمة الإجمالية للعقد ، فيحق للمقاول تخفيض قيمة التأمين النهائي بنسبة الفرق بين القيمتين.
على المقاول قبل البدء في إختبارات التسليم بمدة (90) تسعون يوماً على الأقل أن يعد مسودة من نسختين للإعتماد من المهندس وذلك من كتيبات الصيانة والتشغيل ، وعدد نسختين من كتيب المعدات ويجب أن تعد هذه الكتيبات حسب تعليمات المهندس.
وعلى المقاول إجراء كل التصحيحات والتعديلات والإضافات على هذه الكتيبات حسب تعليمات المهندس ، وأن يسلم للمهندس خلال مدة (15) خمسة عشر يوماً من إعتماد المهندس عشر نسخ من الكتيبات المعتمدة.
وعلى المقاول في غضون (30) ثلاثين يوماً من إصدار شهادة الإستلام أن يجهز ويسلم للمهندس مجموعتين من الرسومات المطابقة للتنفيذ.
وعليه القيام بإجراء التصحيحات والتعديلات اللازمة على هذه الرسومات حسب ما يراه المهندس ، وأن يقدم إليه خلال (15) خمسة عشر يوماً بعد الإعتماد ، عشرة نسخ من الرسومات الكاملة القابلة للنسخ.
تعد كل الرسومات والكتيبات التي يعدها المقاول باللغة الإنجليزية ، ويجب أن تكون حسب معدلات رب العمل فيما يخص الأحجام و العناوين .......... الخ.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بالرغم من عدد المشاهدات 43 إلا أنه لا توجد أية مشاركة بالإستطلاع، لأهمية الموضوع وأهمية مشاركتكم نأمل إفادتنا من خبرتكم...
شكراً للجميع.


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## نور نادر (1 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا ... في حال المشروع فيه مراحل تشغيلية يعني امرار منتوج من خلال انبابيب وخزانات وهذا يحتاج فترة زمنية طويلة هل على لجنة ااستلام الابتدائية تستلم جزاء جزاء حتى يتم تشغيله مما يودي الى تاخير وقت الاستلام مما ينعكس على عدم اتمام العمل


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

